# Boat Launches in Ajijic



## gonzalesj (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a boat and need to find out where there are boat launches in Ajijic/chapala Area.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are yacht clubs in both places, but the lake is very shallow and subject to changing shoreline depths, both seasonally and over the years, as you know. As such, very shallow draft would be appropriate. There is not infrastructure for power, water or fuel and membership can be difficult for expats. Jocotopec is also another potential launching site & the ramp at the malecon there may be the best public option. I suggest you investigate Chapala and Jocotopec.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There's a boat ramp on the easy end of the Chapala malecon next to the Mariachi restaurants. My friend launches there and even anchors out in the harbor (or ties to a buoy).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The local fishermen recently had a truckload of rock dumped on that ramp. I guess they were upset with some of the recreational activities; who knows?


----------

